# What kind of vegetables are safe?



## Brenda-A (Jan 7, 2013)

So Teddy finally got his pins removed on Monday and is doing great! Since he got home from the vet, I boiled him chicken soup. He was a little drossy and I figured he didn't want to bite his kibble.

He's all better now but I still feel like spoiling him by giving him boiled chicken and carrots.

What other vegetables can I put on his chicken soup??


----------



## Dawnsohma (Jan 24, 2013)

i give my dogs peas, carrots, celery, green beans, sweet potato(yams) squash and pumpkin.


----------



## Brenda-A (Jan 7, 2013)

Thanks! I will incorporate that into his meals


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Practically anything except onions, as long as it is cooked. Too much spinach gives mine loose stools, and too much brassica in general can lead to unpleasant smells! Mine particularly love green beans. Veg from the Solanaceae family (potatoes, tomatoes, peppers, aubergine, etc) can make arthritis and inflammation worse - sweet potatoes are fine.

http://dogaware.com/articles/wdjhomemade2.html#carbs


----------



## sulamk (Nov 5, 2011)

I give my girl carrots, sweet potato or potato,beans pumpkin or squash, chicken, beef,lamb, sardines, broccoli or cauliflower. She loves raw carrot grated an raw meat cut fine she also gets a tsp of natural yoghurt and has the royal canin poodle. Not all together. She has supper of either pellets or fresh. She has never had a soft stool since I got her at 9 weeks. :happy:
I


----------



## Harrymummy (Aug 27, 2012)

Broccoli. Harry and I have an arrangement. I get the florets he gets the stalky bits. No waste and happy poodle at the same time!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

